# Meet Tymber :3 *pic heavy sorta*



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Meet our new addition, guys. My girlfriend picked up a stray that was dumped behind the grocery store she works at.

EDIT: Oops, accidentally posted without the pictures.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Seriously? Dumped at a grocery store? Ugh. 

Would love to see pics. Glad he ended up with you guys!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, it happens a lot around there sadly. There's practically a whole colony of strays and ferals near the store, but Ci's coworkers said that the kitten has only been there for a week and was obviously too friendly to be feral. Thanks, Matt. 


Here he is!

*being adorable*














































*nuzzling the girlfriend*










*knocking off the glasses*


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

OMG SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! don't be alarmed if he/she goes missing ;-)


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness. So cute. aerghjerhaeh.
Who in their right mind would dump that adorable kitten?!%3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

He looks like a fox. ^^


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

His eyes are gorgeous. I love that splash of brown at the bottom.

Are you thinking of getting him shots, fixed, etc?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Of course. He's going to the vet soon. I mean, we need to make sure he's a boy too. xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they are.

Tymber is such a darn cutie with his big ol' eyes!! ^_^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> I mean, we need to make sure he's a boy too. xD


Hey, I'm a professional! lol


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Hey, I'm a professional! lol


We're not doubting you, Skye. 

But we were told Ari was a girl for the longest time too. Even after we knew and we took him to the clinic to be neutered, the vet assistants mistook him for a girl. xD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's gotta be one of the cutest kittens I've ever seen. He doesn't look like he's in too rough of shape either. Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

^

Let us know how it goes! 
He's so adorable.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, guys.  And will do. 

Found an old kitten picture of Ari (Tymber's adoptive brother, a grey tabby).

"What? You don't think I'm adorable?"


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a ton of kitten pictures of Ari someplace, ^^ such a cutie pie. Actually .... 




























He was always obsessed with bein right there with me, so for the longest time we joked that an actual cat ran my forum, xD 



















He was also obsessed with sleeping in the corner of my room, so I made him a pillow cave where he'd retreat to sleep. 

Anywho- they're about the same age when I found them, Tymber is just as small as Ari was. 

Oh, but the original reason I was going to comment in here (aside from it being Feng and my cat) is to clarify I am all about promoting animal well being, etc. 

My aunts own an animal clinic so I'm a bit versed in the importance of clinic upkeep.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

The third and fifth pics are adorable OMG


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They are both very cute; tabbies are my favorites. We have an orange named Stretch.

BTW, dot it's a boy; dash it's a girl.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

He's so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Not so good news: Tymber has no interest in eating and we don't know why. (He has been taken to the vet already.) Ci got Nutri-Cal to give him and she is feeding him with a syringe, but he won't take anything else on his own. 

Does anyone know what would cause a kitten to lose its appetite? Tymber is approximately six weeks old.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

OMG!! He is so cute!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Red. 

Better news: Here's some more pictures!


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Some worse news: Tymber is currently at the vet for overnight observation. He'll be put on intravenous to keep him hydrated. His body temp is way down, lethargic, labored breathing, and still disinterested in food. I originally called and made an appointment for Friday for a checkup, but when I set him in the floor he just laid over, eyes open, with labored breathing with no interest in moving. I called back immediately and asked to get him in today, Soni drove him out and dropped him off about ten minutes ago. 

He also wobbles when he does walk and his activity level is virtually nonexistent. Our poor baby, /:

Lets hope. Lets pray. C'mon, baby boy. <3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

):


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh no! Send him my love! Good luck little guy!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's adorable! I'm sorry he's sick right now. ):

Maybe distemper? Hope not..


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You're in my thoughts, Tymber


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

That does sound like it may be FPV (feline distemper). It's not a death sentence though, if you get a good vet on it asap. 

How old is your other cat? If it's under 6 mos I would take him in too ad FPV is extremely contagious.


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

There's no vomiting, diarrhea or any disruption of the GI. There is also no fever involved, so I don't suspect distemper is the issue. 

Luxe is well over a year old.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Aw that poor thing  He's so cute too. 

My family is pretty informed about cat diseases and illnesses. I know he's at the vet but if you can answer these couple questions I might be able to help:

Was he coughing, sneezing, nasal fluid/congestion or eye goop? 

Was he breathing with his mouth open or closed? 

What color were his gums? -If you can remember


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Ci said, "He snuffled - sneezed twice yesterday, clear liquid. Not a lot, just a seemingly normal cat sneeze. Gums looked normal (pink) and he seemed to be breathing through his nose."


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay, and he didn't want to eat right, so it could be asthma, as he was put into new surroundings, and was breathing heavy. Or cardiac disease, cold/pneumonia, with less rapid breathing. 

We aren't vets, but those are the first things that came to mind. So don't take what I say seriously!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Tymber's gone, guys. He passed away at 7:26 am CST today.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know what to say.....


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry. But, for the sake of the other cat (and yourselves) I hope you can figure out what happened.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry, this greatly saddened my day. RIP Tymber.
I know it's super crappy he died, but I'm happy it was after he met you guys.
It's even worse thinking he would've died behind a grocery store, cold and alone.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Good point. I would rather die while being lovingly cared for than alone in the rain.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh no I'm so sorry...But at least you gave him a great home to live the rest of his life :'(


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about Tymber, ladies. -big hug- at least you gave him something better than everything he'd known so far.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have always believed animals are sent to us for a reason; but I also believe we are sent to them.

Lucky little Tymber spent the rest of his short life knowing love and affection because you stopped when others didn't.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry. I have no words. I just know he must have been happier with you than he was in his entire life.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

O-M-G! so cute ^^


----------



## sarah13 (Aug 6, 2013)

At least you showed him a loving home before he went. So sorry


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry feng and pandora.  at least he was able to know someone loved him in the end. RIP little tymber


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't know how I'm only finding out now, but I'm so sorry. At least he was with people that cared.


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm still depressed ... The last time I held him was as I panicky drove to the vet and had to leave him, ): 

I can't help but think I could have done more. Poor baby boy, /:


----------

